# Stop sending me PM's I cannot see you



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Get a life :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Muxley/Spammer Why don't you just PM the member or contact admin :?

I just delete your PMs without looking at them so why not just do the same :wink:

Problem sorted :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll:


muxgt said:


> Get a life :x


What's up fella anything we can help out with


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Muxley/Spammer Why don't you just PM the member or contact admin :?
> 
> I just delete your PMs without looking at them so why not just do the same :wink:
> 
> Problem sorted :lol:


Thanks for the info but why don't you just GFYS and stay out of it as I don't need you to make any suggestions :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

muxgt said:


> GFYS


A classy and educated respone..... here I am trying to help and you go and say that, Im hurt.

Anger managment ?

http://www.angermanagementonline.com/?g ... tAodVSIE4g


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mux, Its probably the Email server prob.Had loads of late Emails telling me about PM's that don't exist.
Hoggy.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mux, Its probably the Email server prob.Had loads of late Emails telling me about PM's that don't exist.
> Hoggy.


same here, emails coming weeks later


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mux, Its probably the Email server prob.Had loads of late Emails telling me about PM's that don't exist.
> Hoggy.


Godd afternoon and thank you for sharing your wisdom Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > GFYS
> ...


Thank you but no need for comments from a two faced so n so who sticks in his sly comments :-|

All the best


----------

